# 2004 GTO Engine



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello , 

Please i need help to determine what to do with my engine, if anyone has a STS single turbo kit, please help........I want to get the kit, but they are telling me since our cars have a high compression, might be hard to boost even 10psi, what do you guys think ? Do i need to get Pistons ? Or can i run 10psi safe ? The kit comes with 5 psi i believe. Is the GOAT capable of running 10 psi on the stock motor, or do i need to do internals, and like what ? Also if you guys thing thats a bad idea, i have $ 4800 to spent ? Any ideas on what to do with the engine for that money ? Any suggestions, anything is open.......

Thank You .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd get the kit and just run the 6lbs they are set-up with. Then later on you could upgrade the short block and up the boost at that time.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

When it comes to throwing extra power at our engines it's hit and miss with how long it may last. I've seen stock engines with forced induction that exceeded 700 rwhp with no problems according to the owner and some have failed with less. Just keep the boost in the 5-8 psi range with a conservative tune and you should be okay if you're not beating on it too much. If you keep the A/F ratio around 11.8:1 or even a tad lower you should be safe enough to run around 8 psi like I was. If for some reason you may have to go into the engine you can throw in some forged pistons (approximately 9.5:1 CR depending on how much boost you plan on having) and forged connecting rods. I'm using forged Mahle pistons (10.5:1 CR) and forged Manley rods. My tuner said that I should be able to run around 12 psi with no problems based on my set up. Just keep in mind that as long as you have a great tuner you will be surprised at what kind of performance and longevity you can get out of your engine.


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey man thanks for the info........so you think i should get the STS kit, and just run @ 6 PSI and be fine ? You gave me alot of info. i was a little scare, cause i really want the kit. Where did u buy the pistons and connecting rods from , for future refrence ? 

thank, 

Maury C.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

baaadgoat said:


> Hey man thanks for the info........so you think i should get the STS kit, and just run @ 6 PSI and be fine ? You gave me alot of info. i was a little scare, cause i really want the kit. Where did u buy the pistons and connecting rods from , for future refrence ?
> 
> thank,
> 
> Maury C.


You're welcome. :cheers

I think you'll be fine. I bought my pistons and rods from Lingenfelter --> Lingenfelter Performance Engineering. I don't remember off the top of my head but I think both were about $1300 or so. The pistons were .005" over.


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks again, they have quite a few of them lol. I will have to call them, do i just ask for the ones that are.005 ? So you think i should by the kit, its a good price, the shop has a credit with STS , and i am getting it for 4800, which the FMIC , BOV and shipping included. You have the STS kit or u have another Turbo set up ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you see the kit for sale here at the forums for a grand less then that??
http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/fs-sts-turbo-kit-complete-18500/


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

I am wondering if that kit will fit my car , i have a 2004. He was running iton a 05'.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

baaadgoat said:


> Thanks again, they have quite a few of them lol. I will have to call them, do i just ask for the ones that are.005 ? So you think i should by the kit, its a good price, the shop has a credit with STS , and i am getting it for 4800, which the FMIC , BOV and shipping included. You have the STS kit or u have another Turbo set up ?


The .005" over pistons and rings are only needed if you're going to have the cylinders bored .005" over. Even if the cylinder walls look okay, like mine did, you should still get it bored. 

The price is only good if YOU think so and can afford it. I don't know if it's a good price or not because I'm not in the market for one. It seems okay to me though. 

I have a Magnuson 112 supercharger with a smaller front pulley, LPE GT2-3 cam and other small goodies. Click on the link in my sig to check out the dyno video.


----------



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

call STS themselves and see if you can do better on a price. I was quoted a lower price (over $500) for a brand new 04 STS kit a few weeks back, shipping was included as well.


----------



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey man, how much did they quote you ? I talked to Freddy, he quote me @ 5300 ? You bought the kit ? Is that the only thing ur doing to the car, how many PSI u plan to run with ?


----------

